# I need some books to read



## revelation_22-20 (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey, after today I am on vacation and I forsee a butt-load of bordom, so I am asking for a bit of help. Please help me out...


----------



## kittyjan (Dec 21, 2005)

You didn't say what kind you are looking for.


----------



## Selorian (Dec 21, 2005)

Like Kitty stated above, you failed to say what kind of book you were looking for. With that in mind, I'll just list a few in multiple genres that I have found enjoyable.


Fear Nothing by Dean Koontz
Sieze the Night by Dean Koontz
Thunderhead by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
The Gunslinger by Stephen King
On Writing by Stephen King (Non-fiction but excellent, especially for a writer)
Enders Game by Orson Scott Card
Stranger in a Strange Land by Robert Heinlen


Maybe one of these will grab your attention--if not, at least I tried.


----------



## revelation_22-20 (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks to you both. I'm actually a big Stephen King fan. I haven't really tried anything by Dean Koontz yet, will do. 
By the way:
I'm into practically any genre but science-fiction.


----------



## Jelly-Beanz-Rule (Jan 16, 2006)

*Books*

It's called a L-I-B-R-A-R-Y, look into it. God Ali, i thought you were the smart one!


----------



## revelation_22-20 (Jan 17, 2006)

You moron! Yes I know of the library. I just need something to look for so I'm not the idiot that pulls books off of shelves and puts them all back.


----------



## Stewart (Jan 17, 2006)

Have a look in the Book Reviews part of the forum and see if any of the reviews piques your interest in particular books.



			
				revelation_22-20 said:
			
		

> I just need something to look for so I'm not the idiot that pulls books off of shelves and puts them all back.


 
Strange, I thought that was one of the joys of discovering new books and authors.


----------



## edf (Jan 27, 2006)

Well, I can suggest to you books that I have really enjoyed.
First one up: Stephen King's The Dark Half.  I personally loved this book, read it from start to finish, no page skipping!  Also, The Stand was good, but I never finished it due to my mom loosing her book.

Another book I really liked was by Anne Rice, Blood and Gold.  The book is about a vampire, but its not lestat, its another character of hers, Marius.  If you like roman history, you'll like th ebook most likely. Plus, if you like vampires, you'll like this book.

Another one of my favorites wich will be a really easy book to read is Peter S. Beagle's The Last Unicorn.  It may seem kind of childish/girly, but the story is great.  I always loved unicorns as a kid ( and I still do, mind you!  )  and this book portrays them nicely and believably in my opinion. To me, the book was kind of sad, but inspirational.

Also, this next book was really interesting to read AND helps you with your writing. Stephen King's On Writing, A memoir of the Craft.  I liked this book because Stephen Kig is my fav author, and to read about his writing experiences really opened my eyes to what a writier has to go through, and he gives out tips and advice and all.

there are 4 books toget ya started.    I hope you at least find a book to read from somewhere!   
Happy reading!

edf


----------



## smokengun (Jan 30, 2006)

It sound as if you have received enough suggestions for a vacation but I'll add 3 more: The Fist of God (Forsyth) spies and espinonage
Pillars of the Earth (Follet) historical novel England
Ghost Riders (McCrumb) historical civil war in N.C.


----------



## revelation_22-20 (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks to you all.


----------



## wordwitch (Jan 30, 2006)

*book recs*

I really enjoyed The Time Traveler's Wife. Check it out!


----------



## Hellknight (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, here are some of my own recommendations:

Moby Dick, by Herman Melville. Incredible romance, and well written too. It has an amazing beginning and even better ending; it does drag quite a bit in the middle, but it is worth the effort. It has one of the most psychologically developed characters in all literature. Definitely recommended.

The Stranger, by Albert Camus. Pretty good if you're looking for some insightful novel; that Camus' writing is superb only adds to the richness of the experience.

The Sound and the Fury, by William Faulkner. You can check my review at the appropriate sub-forum for a more complete explanation on why I this is my favorite novel so far. Faulkner's masterpiece is a must read.


----------



## Dephere (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, I read a lot of fantasy so here it goes.

*George R.R. Martin*: His Song of Ice and Fire series is brilliant, brilliant I say. They are intense, and full of characters. His characterization skills are something to admire and not only are his characters fleshed out, but also his politics. The book is full of politics and the such. If you're interested the first book is called *A Game of Thrones*.

*Steven Erikson:* Another awesome writer. His world is more intense than other authors. At times it can be confusing, but never boring. Unlike Martin it his books are filled with magic. The first book is called *Gardens of the Moon*. Very good book!

*The Da Vinci Code:* This book is not fantasy but a good read. It is not a deeply profound book or anything; however, it keeps you turning the pages. The exitement keeps you interested. A mystery type book.


----------



## strangedaze (Jan 30, 2006)

ill throw some picks into the hat...

the world according to garp by john irving
midnight's children by salman rushdie (*especially* if you've got the time)
barney's version by mordecai richler
and for my alt pick, i'd say go with a clockwork orange by anthony burgess.


----------



## SxThorntonxS (Jan 31, 2006)

Anansi Boys or American Gods by Neil Gaiman
Survivor by Chuck Palahniuk
High Fidelity by Nick Hornby


----------



## Sindy (Feb 15, 2006)

Howdy

"The Great Gatsby", written by Scott Fitzgerald is really worth your attention. Frankly, I'm really fascinated by this book, by its style, its deep philosophical idea. I have never read anything like this before. 

One more thing that you can enjoy during your vacation is Haruki Murakami's "Girl from Ipanema". It is a short story, soaked with Murakami's incomparable lightness.


----------

